# I too will miss Pat Summerall



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

But at this point I agree that he would do a better job as the voice of NFL films. He does indeed provide insight and his sparse style is appealing but you cant escapr the fact that he has problems with the pace of the game. That limitation will be less restrictive in another situation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

I agree with you about Pat. He seems nice, but the sport seems too fast for him now. Better sport for him from your last sentence would be tennis. CBS still has the US Open. Pat can fill in at the beginning of each golf year for Jim Nantz when he is doing MCBB especially a game/studio duty on the East Coast if Jim's ego would allow it. I'm thinking Pat is going to the CBS Television Network and his former partner is going to MNF on the ABC Television Network. 

Didn't CBS fire Musburger because he did "everything"? Jim is getting to be the same way for CBS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Pat messed up a little as he aged. I could only think we all would like to be alert and responsive as he is at his age....Does anyone know how old Pat is ? 

* IMO, Pat is the voice of the NFL*


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Pat is around 71-72. Younger than Chickie, Vinnie, Ernie and Jack, but he just wasn't that good the last 5 or so years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

His name isn't Pat. His name is something like Jack Allen Summerall or something similar. I read it a few weeks ago.


----------

